# knackende kurbel



## hardyfreak (23. Juni 2010)

hi,
hab seit ner woch nen wtp justice, manchmal knackt die kurbel, mit ölen usw. hab ich´s schon probiert, geht aber net ! ???
woran kann das liegen?
mfg


----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juni 2010)

Eig. kann die Kurbel net knarzen.
Entweder Pedale oder Tretlager.

Mach beides mal auf und FETTE es neu (Öl nur ans Gewinde der Pedale).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (23. Juni 2010)

also die lager jetz fetten jA?
das is jetzt net direcht so nen knarzen sondern eher wie so n *klack* oder so, als ob die kurbel sich ganz keicht "vestziet"


----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juni 2010)

Dann schau vorher mal nach, ob alle Schrauben schön fest sind, wenn das der Fall ist, Pedalen auf und Fetten und mit dem Tretlager dasselbe


----------



## hardyfreak (23. Juni 2010)

so hab jetzt mal alle schrauben nachgezogen, die lager nen bisssel gefette und ne runde gedret (fast hätt ich nen baum angebumst^^) und das knacken is immer noch nicht weg.
hab no plan woran das liegen kann.


----------



## RISE (24. Juni 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass so ein Geräusch davon kommt, dass irgendwie Dreck an die entsprechende Stelle gekommen ist. Ein Möglichkeit wäre noch, die Kurbeln nochmal komplett auszubauen, zu gucken, ob der Spacer zwischen den Lagern auch genau passt (wovon ich aber bei WTP ausgehe). Vielleicht sind es auch die Pedale, deren Gewinde wird meist vor dem Einbau gefettet und da kommt auch relativ leicht Dreck dran. Nochmal saubermachen und neu einfetten, sonst bekommst du sie später irgendwann nur noch mit großer Mühe wieder ab.


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Juni 2010)

ok das mit den pedal- gewinden fetten probier ich mal, wenn es geholfen hatt werd eich es euch wii´ssen lassen.


----------



## hardyfreak (27. Juni 2010)

so hab jetzt alles gefettet und gereinigt, ohne erfolg. kann es sein, dass irgendwas am ritzel knackt? es ist ja kein regelmäßiges knacken, es kommt nur wenn ich mal nach ner pause doller reintrete.
mfg


----------



## BaronAlex (27. Juni 2010)

Ein BMX muss knacken - nur ca 2% tun das nicht bzw tun es nicht, weil sie rumstehen


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Juni 2010)

ja aber wieso sind bei dem knacken dann immer kleine ausetzer zu spüren?
und ich hab noch ne frage- meine kette hat nicht immer die gleiche spannung, dh wenn ich rückwärts trete, dass die kette straffe un dlockrer wird. woran kann das liegen oder ist da auch normal?


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2010)

Nein, das ist nicht normal. Das Kettenblatt sollte eigentlich schon rund laufen und die gleiche Kettenspannung aufweisen. Aber auch hier muss nicht gleich ein Defekt vorliegen, evtl. mal die Kettenblattschraube lösen, vielleicht fehlt auch ein Spacer zwischen Achse und Kettenblatt. Das war bei nem Freund mal und daraus resultierte die ungleiche Spannung.
Das du das Knacken und die Aussetzer noch genauer beschreiben? Könnte es evtl. auch der Driver von der HR-Nabe sein? Schlimmstenfalls würde ich auf ein kaputtes Lager tippen, aber das lässt sich nur vom Lesen natürlich nicht feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (29. Juni 2010)

na wenn es knackt fühlt es sich so an, als ob sich die kurbel für einen bruchteil einer sekunde schneller dreht,  die "ausetzter" kommen mit dem knacken. es kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde, wovon ich nicht ausgege.


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2010)

Das klingt eher so, als würde hinten das Ritzel nicht greifen, sondern durchrutschen. 
Vielleicht knackst du auch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juni 2010)

HÃ¶rt sich so an, als wÃ¼rde dein Freilauf durchrutschen. Sprich die Klinken rasten nicht genau ein und Ã¼berspringen einen Zahn der Rasterung. 
In der Regel wird sowas durch Schmutz im Freilauf hervorgerufen, oder schlimmstenfalls durch ein BruchstÃ¼ck einer Kugel oder Klinke, das dann das Einrasten behindert.
In wie weit das bei Drivern Ã¤hnlich ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2010)

Da rutschen die Sperrklinken auch durch, z.B. wenn sie zu doll gefettet sind.


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Juni 2010)

mit dem dreck usw. glaub ich kaum, hab das bike erst ne woche und es is ein wtp (also kein china- scheiß)
werd jetzt mal MEINE gelnke fetten und meine schrauben reinigen und ölen- dann weiß ich ob das knacken von mir kommt 
em ef ge


----------



## gutelaunecola (8. Juli 2010)

ich hatte dieses "knacken" auch andauernd wenn meine kette nicht ganz gespannt war 
oder die felge dank meiner 2 linken hände (xD) ein wenig schräg saß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chasseur (13. Juli 2010)

Es kann auch sein, sofern du ein kleines Kettenblatt hast (ca. 25 t), das dieses Kettenblatt ein leichtes Ei hat, das ist völlig normal, deswegen verliert die Kette kurz an Spannung, und gewinnt dann wieder an Spannung, das kann ein knackendes Geräusch verursachen. Dieses Ei ist nicht so schlimm, und tritt mit einem dünneren und kleinerem schneller ein, auch schon nach ein paar wochen. Sorgen machen solltest du dir abernicht.


----------



## Corporation (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem.
Die Nabe ist sicherlich nicht Schuld, ich fahr Freecoaster und die hat ja bekanntlich keine Klinken.
Das Tretlager wird es hoffentlich auch nicht sein, da ich eins hab welches von Profile schon in den Rahmen eingebaut wurde. Meine Pedale sind es auch nicht, den wenn ich die an einem anderen Radl fahr machen die auch keine Geräusche.
Das mit der Kette ist vl. eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## hardyfreak (25. Juli 2010)

chasseur schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, sofern du ein kleines Kettenblatt hast (ca. 25 t), das dieses Kettenblatt ein leichtes Ei hat, das ist völlig normal, deswegen verliert die Kette kurz an Spannung, und gewinnt dann wieder an Spannung, das kann ein knackendes Geräusch verursachen. Dieses Ei ist nicht so schlimm, und tritt mit einem dünneren und kleinerem schneller ein, auch schon nach ein paar wochen. Sorgen machen solltest du dir abernicht.


daran wirds wohl liegen- fahr nen 25 ziger. mein freund hat auch nen 25 da ia die spannung auch unterschiedlich.
mfg und danke


----------



## Subrosa. (9. August 2010)

Für die ungleiche Spannung kommt mir nur die Möglichkeit, das dein Kettenblattspacer nicht genau in dein Kettenblatt passt d.h. er is minimal zu klein, so war das bei mir, ich fahr ein Subrosa Letum von 2010 da war das auch so, dann hab ich mir ein neues Kettenblatt gekauft da passte der Spacer genau in das Kettenblatt und die ungleiche spannung war weg, jetzt nach langer Zeit ist es minimal wieder aufgetreten, deinem Bike macht das aber nichts.

Für das Knacken weis ich nicht genau ob meine Lösung hilft, aber bei nem Kumpel war das auch das ist wenn deine Kurbel bisschen Spiel hat. Seine Kurbeln sind aber auch schon was älter, könnte auch sein das das deine kette ist, bei meiner Kette war das auch, die Glieder sitzen so fest das sie sich nach dem Ritzelbesuch beim treten nicht mehr grade ziehen, dann sind sie abgeknickt und beim Treten am Kettenblatt macht es diese ruckartig gerade das gibt dann die Aussetzer möglich das dabei dann auch dieses Knack-Geräusch entsteht, dürfte also auch harmlos sein, Ich hab die Kette gut geölt ein paar runden Gedreht und schon war das Problem behoben.
Mfg Subrosa. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen=)
Ride on!


----------



## Corporation (10. August 2010)

Ich habe meine Freecoaster geputzt und frisch gefettet.
Jetzt ist sie wieder leise und es gibt keine Knacken mehr.


----------

